# Jsem



## Jana337

A learner of Czech wrote me that his native Czech friends always correct him when he tries to pronounce the "j" in "jsem". I am positive that my "j" can be clearly heard even if I don't want to sound too formal.

So, is it just me? 

Thanks,

Jana


----------



## Tchesko

From what I read recently, you are an exception, Jana! 
Usually, the initial "j" in "jsem", "jsi", "jsme", "jste", "jsou" is not pronounced.
There are exceptions such as "já jsem", sometimes pronounced "jáj sem" (but even here, one can often hear "já sem").
Personally, I tend to use the Moravian form "já su".

Roman


----------



## Ledni Tonda

What I have found is that many Czechs claim they do pronounce the "j" in jsem and so on - but when I listen to them I can never hear it. It is as though they hear J in their heads but it doesn't come out of their mouths. It is a very stange thing, but since I started saying the J in my head too, but not actually pronouncing it then some folks tell me I am saying the words more accurately.


----------



## nebt

*Ledni Tonda* - you´re absolutely right. It is very funy - mean both what you say and the reality itself. Great!

Yes, but quite seriously. My first intention was to say, "Yes, we do pronounce it" and then trying to say it - frankly we do not! It would sound really artificial. The reason is simple - facilitating pronunciation. 

The same in e. g. "já jdu"! (there is a sense of this "j" but in fact...)
The same: "já jdu" pronounced "já du"
"kam jdeš" = like "kam deš", "ty jsi" = most often "ty si" etc.


----------

